
Florida Airport to opt out of TSA screening - jaybol
http://wdbo.com/localnews/2010/11/sanford-airport-to-opt-out-of.html
======
jdp23
I saw a report yesterday that Macon, Georgia, is also considering opting out.

Meanwhile in New York, a city council member has introduced legislation to ban
the naked scanners: <http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/11/scan-ban/>

